# Ever seen someone nude by accident?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

how did you react?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Only my mom, and I think I will rip my eyes out before I try to remember it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw a old Chinese woman's *ss once when I opened up the unlocked bathroom stall. I saw one roommate's boob when her top kind of fell down while I was talking to her.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah. Parents when I was younger, and random's in the communal changing room at the pool. Goes without saying. I was horrified.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah lol. my friend when her bikini fell off. i looked the other way and pretended not to see anything


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

My sister. I was at her apartment, and I sort of knew she was using sunless tanner in the living room, but I didn't think about what that might involve before I walked in. I just looked embarrassed and left the room immediately. She laughed.

I've seen women fully stripped in locker rooms, too, but people who do that are clearly not trying to avoid being seen naked.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh god why did you remind me dear god why

Why do I only see the frightening ones


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually seen someone naked by accident, it was the mom of one of my old mates, she was getting a bikini wax, and I entered the house because my mate said, I would come pick him up, and then BAM! her mom naked while she was getting waxed.

I need to say that she was actually looking pretty fine.


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

In college I walked in on my housemate and his girlfriend. They laughed. I was more surprised by the position.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

When I was Sixteen I met this girl in Six Flags and we were platonically just having fun in the wave pool. Dunking eachother and splashing water in each other faces. Then a wave came and basically knocked the top piece of her bikini suit off. That was the first time I ever saw breast. and my reaction was...


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> When I was Sixteen I met this girl in Six Flags and we were platonically just having fun in the wave pool. Dunking eachother and splashing water in each other faces. Then a wave came and basically knocked the top piece of her bikini suit off. That was the first time I ever saw breast. and my reaction was...


Lol at the Curb Your Enthusiasm reaction.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I have done this so many times that it is ridiculous

but luckily I never actually see anything because for some reason my vision blurrs

like OH GOD NUDITY
QUICK
SELF-CENSOR

this makes more sense when you know that most of these times were my parents agh they refuse to lock doors and it was my "LEARN TO KNOCK" training apparently :CCC


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes. It was embarrassing.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've accidently seen people nude before, but it unfortunately wasn't an accident for them. My friend and i started using the gym at the YMCA in my old town, not knowing that the locker room was basically the hangout for older gay men. At first we just thought that these guys were old and kind of looney and shameless, sitting in the hot tub completely naked. Then one day when we walked in to change into our workout clothes, there were three guys sitting on the couch,knee to knee, watching the television completely nude. They acted like it was completely normal to do this....wtf. I never went back there after this, but one of my other friends told me that while he was showering, an old guy came and used the shower directly next to him, even though they were the only two in there, and that the guy looked him up and down and asked him how he was doing. Never again will i go to a YMCA locker room.....


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I was once rolling mad hard on some ace MDMA and my friend and his girl were having sex in my house, in my room mate's bed. It just so happened that my orange juice and glowsticks were on his dresser so I walked the **** in and grabbed my items, offering only a brief summation of my action to them mid thrust. Funny as ****. I then proceeded back to the party, clasping my hydration. Good times. I have also been walked in on having sex. No big.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Other then my family, I've only seen my friend's cousin.. I was at my her house we just got back from swimming, about four of her cousins joined us. One of them was about 7 years old, and the oldest cousin was about 16.. The oldest one was in the bathroom changing out of her bikini, when the youngest one opened the door. I saw her completely naked sitting on the toilet.. x-x


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I was embarrassed most of the time. Other times I didn't care. I think I've seen all of my siblings, my mother, my father and my male cousin naked.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

never accidentally


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Only my mom, and I think I will rip my eyes out before I try to remember it.


Same here. :um


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's possible that I did... *sweatdrop* not gonna clarify who though..


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Only my mom, and I think I will rip my eyes out before I try to remember it.


Thank you for reminding me of a traumatic memory of mine from a decade ago.

There are also those old guys at the guys changeroom at the pool center once. *shivers*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, I've only seen one person nude in rl, unfortunately. 

(Also, thank god for never seeing my parents naked.)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I pretended it didn't actually happen.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

It wasn't an accident on his part. In junior high some guy in gym class pulled down his pants, not all the way though thank God, but a mere glimpse was still enough to leave a lasting and frightening impression.


----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x (Apr 12, 2012)

xD I've seen my mom naked. This was when I was a little guy. Around six or seven years old. I accidentally walked in the bathroom, while she was getting out the shower. I saw a pair of breast and immediately ran the other way. Lucky, I don't think she saw me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, but just last week my sister was asking me to come to her room for something. She had on a shirt and underwear. It was so awkward. :um It wasn't my fault, though. I didn't know she didn't have any pants on. Haha.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Skyloft said:


> Walked in on my parents once when I was seven.
> Thank god my memory kinda just blurred out what I actually saw.


maybe through hypnosis the images will come back more clearer, jk


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

My grandmother, when I was 22...I was living with her and walked into the bathroom, the door was only 3/4th's closed and I thought I was there alone. I wasn't...

But, it wasn't awkward, she's great and we're close...I only saw part of her boob. Haha.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

a kid!!! I think he= 10 y.o.!!!... he didn't care chaning in the front of others near the beach!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- My parents. After the initial first second shock I just turned around & walked away

- Some of my high school friends, again did the same as above


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I.... I don't want to talk about it ._.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

my neighbour's son who is older to me atleast 10 years saw me naked once..i couldnt bear that accident..it was horrible.....we wasnt ashamed..i was like....

He is the son of a *****....he was staring at me through window of my bathroom...aaaaaaaah...bastrad!!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes. I've seen a few accidental nude moments. Luckily not family. There's, like, 10 that I can think of. That's weird. Why me?! Haha!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Both parents and my brother. Fun times.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> Both parents and my brother. Fun times.


 Mom..sis n bro..i dnt count them..we are of own selves


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

When it was my grandmother I looked away. When it was a stranger I ran away before I got in trouble.

My parents walked around naked a lot. I've been around a lot of nudity such as in art class. I also saw dozens of guys on a naked run on my old campus one winter. I prefer people clothed - surprises are the worst.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> my neighbour's son who is older to me atleast 10 years saw me naked once..i couldnt bear that accident..it was horrible.....we wasnt ashamed..i was like....
> 
> He is the son of a *****....he was staring at me through window of my bathroom...aaaaaaaah...bastrad!!


Men are always gonna be men


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I've never seen anyone naked that I WANTED to see naked at least. It's always the umperrsssss..


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I've actually had several encounters with naked people while taking walks. Last year I was walking next to some railroad tracks, birdwatching, when a naked guy stepped out of the bushes. I turned around and ran like hell. Another time I was walking next to a small river, when I noticed a guy on the other side, naked and playing with himself. I just thanked goodness he was on the other side of the river. I also encountered a flasher at a city park. I seem to attract weirdos and freaks wherever I go.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ughhh..yes my brother cause he would never shut the door while peeing ughhh.....but I'm sure there were others.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

My mom. 
My buddy's girlfriend. 

Myself, I think I've been caught naked twice. LOL


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

My family had just come back from a 4 day backpacking trip and there was a camping site that had separated showers but a same common area. So there were a lot of strange women coming out of the showers with towels on, and they had to change in there. It was impossible not to accidentally catch glimpses of naked bodies. It was not a pretty sight.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I walked in on my dad in the bathroom when I was little, thank god I don't really remember. Also when I was a kid I saw some distant relative take a piss outside. I've walked in on people peeing in public bathrooms before too, which is really embarrassing. I've never had a really negative reaction though. I mostly just apologize and walk away. Lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stormclouds said:


> I've actually had several encounters with naked people while taking walks. Last year I was walking next to some railroad tracks, birdwatching, when a naked guy stepped out of the bushes. I turned around and ran like hell. Another time I was walking next to a small river, when I noticed a guy on the other side, naked and playing with himself. I just thanked goodness he was on the other side of the river. I also encountered a flasher at a city park. I seem to attract weirdos and freaks wherever I go.


:hahaOh my goodness.


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

hahaha family members when I was younger. Also when I was like 7 I saw my grandmother in her panties and I was like EWWWW!!! LOL Oh I dunno why but somehow when I was like 14 I accidentally saw my best friend naked, I think he was changing and I walked in and I walked out and we laughed about it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

There was one time when I walked in on an older woman taking a dump in the public restroom at a library (It was a "unisex" bathroom - could be used by either sex). I apologized and quickly walked out. She just sat there like nothing was wrong. She forgot to lock the door.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> There was one time when I walked in on an older woman taking a dump in the public restroom at a library (It was a "unisex" bathroom - could be used by either sex). I apologized and quickly walked out. She just sat there like nothing was wrong. She forgot to lock the door.


:|


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Is it common to want to rip your clothes off and run around naked while drunk? I hope I've never done that.... if I have I do not remember.


Used to know a girl who would do that when she was drunk. Seriously. :um


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Cletis said:


> Used to know a girl who would do that when she was drunk. Seriously. :um


My old neighbors had a friend who would always take her top off when she was drunk. My neighbors weren't too happy about it.

We have a big fireworks show in Cincinnati every Labor Day weekend and back in the 80's and 90's, it was like Mardis Gras in New Orleans, with lots of women flashing the crowd. They stopped allowing alcohol at Riverfest and that put an end to the flashing on the land. It still goes on on the boats on the river, though. One year, I went out on my uncle's boat and a girl on a houseboat got completely naked and started dancing on the roof.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

MrBakura91 said:


> hahaha family members when I was younger. Also when I was like 7 I saw my grandmother in her panties and I was like EWWWW!!! LOL Oh I dunno why but somehow when I was like 14 I accidentally saw my best friend naked, I think he was changing and I walked in and I walked out and we laughed about it.


your grandmother in her panties, imagine being turned into a big poster on your wall. lol, jk.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> your grandmother in her panties, imagine being turned into a big poster on your wall. lol, jk.


uke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cletis said:


> There was one time when I walked in on an older woman taking a dump in the public restroom at a library (It was a "unisex" bathroom - could be used by either sex). I apologized and quickly walked out. She just sat there like nothing was wrong. She forgot to lock the door.


 I'm speechless on that one.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yupp. Either walking in on family members getting out of the shower or that one drunk nudist at the beach in the condo parking lot (night). I would run out saying "SORRY!" over & over while red faced with family members. That drunk nudist however I turned red faced & started laughing while my cousin shouted at him. Then I laughed more cause he started running like crazy since my cousin scared him.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm speechless on that one.


How do you think I felt? :um


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Raulz0r said:


> Men are always gonna be men


Yeah u right..:blank


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Skin should be seen but never noticed. --- Robert Heinlein


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cletis said:


> How do you think I felt? :um


:haha


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh yeah.

But they were all kinda related to me so it was gross instead of hot.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

I caught my self in a mirror once? I don't think it was a kodak moment though.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

my grandmother... *shivers* Thank god it was dark... I just turned and walked the other way I don't think she knew as she was heading in the opposite direction once I turned around


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

-________- my mom when I was like 10 years old







I ran out the house screaming immediately




-___________________- my old step dad when I was like 7







I just stood there confused


he was more embarrassed than I was


When I was about 14 I saw 3 guys naked in the woods. I was showing my friends my secret headquarters and when I walked in, I knew I was compromised. They yelled and told me to get out and I did. It was so strange, one can only imagine what type of hot woods action was going on.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

I've seen tons of old guys d***s in swimming pool changing rooms. Also I asked to see a girls boobs in school once lol!


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

I remember one time after swimming class...I was 9 years old. I walked into the showers and there were 3 men, they looked like they were in their 50's naked taking a shower. I was like seriously?!? Don't you know kids shower here as well?? It took me a while to get over that sight...


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I've accidentally seen my cousin naked.

Instant boner.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, this person walked out the shower, not knowing that I was around. The bathroom door was directly in the line of site for anybody who happened to be in that room. I looked away as quickly as possible (I really did *not* want to see).


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

My aunt (not blood related) when I was a teen. Saw her coming out of the shower. I had a huge crush on her at the time so this made me very happy.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My mom when I was 7, I was so embarrassed around her the rest of the day. Looking back I'm sure she wasn't nearly as embarrassed as I assumed since I was her 7 year old kid, but that ruined my day.

My dad didn't mind being nude so I saw him naked a number of times while growing up. It makes it a lot less embarrassing when you know the person doesn't care, like one time my brothers and I were playing Nintendo and he casually walked out of his room naked and was like "Hey boys! Just walking to the kitchen!" And so began my signature prank on my roommates where I casually walk out a** naked to everyone's dismay.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I saw my sister nude on "accident." haha


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes and it was horrifying.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

meganmila said:


> Ughhh..yes my brother cause he would never shut the door while peeing ughhh.....but I'm sure there were others.


Lmao, my dad is the same way. He never shuts the door when he takes a piss. And I can hear him all the way from the kitchen while i'm eating.

I have no idea why he doesn't just shut the door.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes . gods honest truth here.......... it was a chubby guy across the street. he was naked and masturbating or at least playing with himself. . I saw virtually everything. lol

well he was having the lights blazing on....and the curtains open and the binds totally up and he was in the middle of he room standing hahahahaa. it was crazy how easily he was being seen . at first I just happened to look out my window... and just caught some glimpse. 
some thing clicked in my mind . like did I just happen to see what I thought.? ...you know. 

just like OMG I saw what he was doing and I just like couldn't quite believe what I saw. then i just burst out laughing .. LOL. I was frankly hilarious. but something so private should really be done behind closed blinds.......seriously.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh, wow! I work at a hotel as a housekeeper. One day I knocked on the door of one of the rooms and called out, "housekeeping" and the guy inside must have thought that I was someone he knew just playing a little joke on him. He opened the main door from the bathroom entrance. He was totally naked. The frame of the bathroom doorway just barely shielded his junk from my view! I was so embarrassed, I went to the front desk to ask someone to call his room to check with him about whether he needed his room cleaned or not.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Too many.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, yes. [Don't ask. :no ]


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A few people in the change room after swimming. I always thought you were supposed to go in the shower cubicles to get changed, and couldn't believe they were all there naked and not caring about it. I woke up when my sister was getting changed for work once, and she had no top on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Tons of people, I still have all the imagery in my memory.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I was doing some volunteer work on a sports arena once. Stopped to check my reflection in a window. After looking for a few seconds, I realised with horror that I had been unintentionally staring into the women's changing room


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

saw my mom naked, and it kind of sucked. walked in on my grandma naked another time and that was very unfortunate and regrettable.



noctilune said:


> Oh, wow! I work at a hotel as a housekeeper. One day I knocked on the door of one of the rooms and called out, "housekeeping" and the guy inside must have thought that I was someone he knew just playing a little joke on him. He opened the main door from the bathroom entrance. He was totally naked. The frame of the bathroom doorway just barely shielded his junk from my view! I was so embarrassed, I went to the front desk to ask someone to call his room to check with him about whether he needed his room cleaned or not.


lol, sounds like he was flashing you on purpose


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Unless you don't live with the person, I don't see how you can accidently see someone in the nude.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nubly said:


> Unless you don't live with the person, I don't see how you can accidently see someone in the nude.


true.... but it doesn't rule it out completely. did you read my post earlier in this thread? i certainly didnt bargain on seeing what I saw by accident.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

KILOBRAVO said:


> true.... but it doesn't rule it out completely. did you read my post earlier in this thread? i certainly didnt bargain on seeing what I saw by accident.


Is your nickname for him Ugly Naked Guy?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, but only my family when i was little, because we didn't have a lock on the door. It really terrified me whenever it happened.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Almost but no. I have learned I must always knock before entering the toilet (if there is no light and even if I see all of my family members in the room there can be a guest ops)


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Yes. She was changing her cloths and was fully naked. So i did what i thought was right. I checked her out really quick shut the door and yelled sorry about that. would a guy enen get upset if a women saw him changing?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen my sisters naked by accident. I've also seen a stranger naked in my apartment building while doing my laundry. They just walked in front of their open window.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

nubly said:


> Is your nickname for him Ugly Naked Guy?


no. , why do you say that ?

i only was telling the story of what I saw pal.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Years ago, I worked at a summer camp that was held in a community center. The community center had a pool that both the kids and community members could use. Once when taking the kids in the locker room to change, two older naked ladies came over and tried to start a conversation with the kids...it was awkward. I averted my eyes, but the kids just stared, open mouthed...


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

my mom.. it reoccurs now since she's really comfortable walking naked in front of me, but other then that my grandpa.. he left the door open before he was gonna shower onceand was naked and i was a bit terrified


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes. But more of unintentionally rather than by accident. Some people are surprisingly cool about being nude or a nipple showing. On that note, that one scene in The Shining, man I was not prepared for that one if it counts.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I've purposefully seen my parents naked.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

My grandad injected insulin into the vein in his d*** in front of me once when I was kid :?

It's one of the main memories I have of him.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Not that I can remember. I nearly saw a girl naked in school when she left the girls toilet door open and started dancing naked in front of a group of boys, but I missed her.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes, and after the initial shock, I looked away and ignored it. It's only proper if the person doesn't want to be seen that way.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

an uncommonly high percentage of my quantum leaps involve accidentally becoming a gynaecologist.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Knowbody said:


> When I was Sixteen I met this girl in Six Flags and we were platonically just having fun in the wave pool. Dunking eachother and splashing water in each other faces. Then a wave came and basically knocked the top piece of her bikini suit off. That was the first time I ever saw breast. and my reaction was...


BAHAHAHAHA :banana


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. My uncle's wife, she didn't see me, i freaked the hell out and ran away.
There are two other occasions that i don't want to remember :um


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah lets not talk about that, only a reminder how pathetic my life is, and why I'd like to own a flamethrower


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I saw my ex-roommate's girlfriend completely nude one day. I came out of my bedroom after just waking up and there she was in the other bedroom. I closed my eyes, put my hand in front of them and blurted out 'don't worry, it was all a blur!' (which was kind of a lie) as she desperately tried covering everything up. She then yelled at my roommate for leaving their bedroom door open. I'm sure I've seen other people nude on accident too, but this was the only occurrence I remember simply because it was hilarious.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

both my girl cousins and my college best friend. "by accident", hyahk hyahk.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i had a job once that involved seeing lots of naked people. it wasnt good : /


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> i had a job once that involved seeing lots of naked people. it wasnt good : /


porn cameraman?


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> porn cameraman?


my role was more hands on than that...and i say again...it wasnt good 

pm me ;3


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Seen a lot of d*** in the change room.

On a better note saw a hot chick's bare *** for a good while when she was changing at the beach. Her friends tried surrounding her with towels but one friend failed at the task.


----------



## janamarie (Jun 13, 2015)

Both of my parents, one of them in a compromising position. Cannot unsee.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes I hate changing rooms.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, there was a time during hs where I was staying over at friends' houses a lot. I was just trying to avoid my parents and all the drama but I couldn't afford to move out, so I was really couch surfing, but with friends.

One day when I was a senior I woke up at a friend's house and his dad had a girl over. He opened the door to his bedroom in the morning to come out and she was standing there, totally, completely naked. It was awkward. Really awkward.


----------



## avicus0919 (Jun 10, 2015)

My parents in the shower.. multiple times while growing up.. for some reason they never bothered to close the door completely.. so weird now that I think of it


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

batman can said:


> Seen a lot of d*** in the change room.
> 
> On a better note saw a hot chick's bare *** for a good while when she was changing at the beach. Her friends tried surrounding her with towels but one friend failed at the task.


adventures of Beer League? LOL


----------

